# Is it worth the drive??



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello all,

I live north of Newmarket and am wondering if it's worth the drive to NAFB?
Anybody been that can attest to it? 

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## neemo (Feb 4, 2014)

NAFB is a good store
The price of many corals is $40, which is pretty good, but you have to get there when they they get their shipment in because people pick over them pretty quick, I think there are other stores that go there and pick up their stock from NAFB as well


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

neemo said:


> NAFB is a good store
> The price of many corals is $40, which is pretty good, but you have to get there when they they get their shipment in because people pick over them pretty quick, I think there are other stores that go there and pick up their stock from NAFB as well


+1 , they're real lfs in gta price also low low


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It's definitely worth the drive and you must be able to deal w/the crowds and be quick on the decision making process or the person peeking over your shoulder will take it! Go early and wait in line if that is you're cup of tea .


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

neemo said:


> NAFB is a good store
> The price of many corals is $40, which is pretty good, but you have to get there when they they get their shipment in because people pick over them pretty quick, I think there are other stores that go there and pick up their stock from NAFB as well


Yes that's true, those LFS who do not import direct or do not do that much of import do pick up corals and fish from NAFB. This is the reason if you want something good, you have to be there at opening time on the first day of shipment. Otherwise its left over but sometimes you will still find something you might like.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Lately NAFB has been bringing in smaller colonies that are aquacultured instead of the larger 10-12 head torches you were able to get, you now get 4 head torches. Although the benefit to this is that most of the pieces that come in are really nice. The last few shipments that came in have been really nice.

Definitely worth the drive for shipment night!! I live 5 minutes away and always end up 45 minutes early for shipment days.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*The NAFB experience.....*

Two points to consider:

#1.) I believe it is worth going to have a look when there is a new shipment. There will be people that come with a specific piece (from posted pictures - when they post) in mind. Be prepared that, the piece in mind may not be available if someone got their faster than you. It's part of the experience for a lack of better words. "Back in the day"; I've seen people racing down from the entrance to the coral vats when the door opens. Think Boxing Day - not for electronics but for corals. Things are a little more subdued these days. This may be a turn off for some consumers...but fear not.....it's also worth mentioning point.......

#2.) Don't forget that there are still a lot of corals from previous shipments that have had time to colour up and thrive. This is true at NAFB and any other LFS. What may have been an "ugly duckling" has coloured up and/or healed nicely. Some hard core hobbyists are pleasantly surprised that a "cherry" piece I have/had is/was a "John" piece from NAFB instead of other "higher end" shops.

Regardless; if you haven't been....it's worth going at least once for the experience. I agree with the other members that you should aim to arrive early on shipment day. I hope this helps. Good hunting.

P.S. - Point #3) They have a large selection of Freshwater as well. That is also worth mentioning. I take for granted that others aren't necessarily into Saltwater as well.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nope.. Not at all, save your money and time not to mention the weather  
All kidding aside, WTAC Alt and Taipan summed it up nicely. Come early and stand in line infront of the door...this is boxing day event. 
Last time I made the mistake of standing off a little to the side with Alt and Rburns a good half an hour or more before opening (we were the first three) only to have people who came after rush in ahead of me.. When i did get in i was like number 30 no kidding  Won't be making that mistake again.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't like the crowds and those that bud in line or snatch a piece when you are about 6" away...well...it's definitely not _my_ cup of tea .


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

wtac said:


> I don't like the crowds and those that bud in line or snatch a piece when you are about 6" away...well...it's definitely not _my_ cup of tea .


Have to agree, but sometimes it is worth it and it is also a nice way to meet up with members. I don't like putting my hands in the tanks and wait to be helped...others have no issues reaching in and helping themselves


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have learned the best thing to do is to push a piece aside and inform people around you that you are taking that piece. I use to jump in there and grab pieces but now respect the store a lot more than I use to. Noob mistake I guess!


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

I miss the days of bagging your own corals sometimes. 

5+ years ago this was the norm at all the stores pretty much.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I second taipan. also just drop in on BA scarb, and SUM if ur into salt water. and assorted FW places along the way in markham & richmondhill. depending on ur interest.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Bayinaung said:


> I second taipan. also just drop in on BA scarb, and SUM if ur into salt water. and assorted FW places along the way in markham & richmondhill. depending on ur interest.


I did just that on Sunday, drove to NAFB, stopped at Big Al's, and the SUM on the way home. Got something from each store, but honestly if it was just NAFB I'd say it wasn't worth it, but b/c of stopping at 3 stores - the trip was worth it in the end.

Any other stores I should visit, besides canada corals, I know about them.

Cheers,
Aaron


----------

